

New 3D Trailer for Star Trek Into Darkness - L0j1k
http://www.areyouthe1701.com/3DTrailer/

======
L0j1k
It's available for viewing at 12pm PST on May 2nd (tomorrow). I was sent a
huge movie poster and 3D glasses as part of their #the1701 promotion for the
new movie. In case you're wondering, the 3D glasses are not regular movie 3D
glasses but the oldschool red/blue kind. :)

